# German Onion Cake (Zwiebelkuchen)



## Susi (Aug 11, 2005)

Hi  to all who love onions and have problems afterwards with a hurrican.     

this a very typical german seasonal receipe, due to the fact that once a year and only for a few weeks they have the famous "Federweisser" a wine which is fresh and very young and has not been put into barrels and doesnt keep very long.  It is fresh and is always eaten with Zwiebelkuchen.

So lets get down to it:

For the dough:

1lb and 2oz of plain flour
8 floz of milk
2 oz fresh yeast
a pinch of sugar
2 eggs (beaten)
5 tbls of oil

For the mixture:

2 1/2 pounds of onions (thinly sliced)
4 tbls of oil
16 fl oz sour cream
8 fl oz milk 
4 eggs (beaten)
salt 
black pepper

Greased baking tray

Make a dough with all the first ingredients.  Leave to rise until double size, and then kneed it well.

Roll out the dough thinly ( it up to you how you like it) but it must cover the whole baking tray.

Make holes in the pastry all over with  a fork.
Make sure that you have a small rim around the edge of the tray so that the filling is not overflowing.
Leave to stand covered with a kitchen towel for at least one hour.

Fry the sliced onion in oil until glazed (not brown) and leave to cool.  Place on the dough, spreading evenly.

Now mix the rest of the ingredients together and pour over the onions.

Bake in oven 375 F or Gas 5 for  45 mins or until brown according to how you oven is.

I hope that you enjoy this, its a great inbetween.

Susi


----------



## Susi (Aug 11, 2005)

Hi again,

There are so many varieties, whích include bacon or leeks or even spinach. 

Enjoy 
Susi


----------



## pdswife (Aug 11, 2005)

I'm pretty dang sure Paul and I would love this!  Thanks!!


----------



## kadesma (Aug 11, 2005)

Really nice recipe Susi,

I can taste it already..I know my kids will love it so, it's on the menu very soon.  Thank you for sharing.
kadesma


----------

